

Loving Lisp, or the Savvy Programmer's Secret Weapon [Book] - yarapavan
http://www.markwatson.com/opencontent/lisp_lic.htm

======
mark_l_watson
I wrote this - a little out of date, but hopefully a good and short
introduction. What was fun about writing this book was that many Lisp heavy
hitters helped out with ideas and corrections.

BTW, I am working on another Lisp book, specific to Franz AllegroGraph (RDF,
SPARQL, etc.) I plan on releasing a free PDF, with a print book also
available.

~~~
yarapavan
Thanks for writing this good book. I've dared to link it here.

~~~
mark_l_watson
Thanks!

------
brown9-2
More material for my "Stuff to Read" dropbox folder, so thank you very much

------
revorad
Thanks!

